# Composers or Producers Skype group?



## Goja (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Sooo I've been producing for a few years now on FA and recently decided to hop into the forums. I was just curious if there are any Skype groups that exist for producers or composers that I could join. I myself created one for the Furry Musicians group on FA, but we're a bit smaller than I'd like :s


----------

